# floods in the U.S.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

we see pics on the news of terrible flooding in Texas. How accurate is the news station?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a brother who live in Houston and from what he told me the flooding is mostly near the bayous and rivers. It's so flat the if the water overflows it looks bad. Everything is built just about level with the surrounding land. 

The news stations always makes it out to be more than it is. I think is was either 2010 or 2011 when the Mississippi River was at it's second highest reading here in Memphis. All of the nationwide stations kept reporting the Memphis was flooding. It was nothing but lies. Bold face, out and out lying. The water did flood a street next to the river. It blocked one intersection. There was flooding in some flood plain areas that people had hunting cabins and mobile homes on and they got flooded. 

Funniest reporter I saw was from one of the national stations standing in the flood waters telling everyone how dangerous it was to do it. The river water at Memphis is sooooooooo nasty, you get within ten feet of it and you can smell the oil, sewage, and general muck in it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the update. We see stuff like that too for our own area. Not saying it can't be bad sometimes but tends to be more localized than widespread.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was one flood in atl. But it was in on the main interstate through town. A real mess for a few hours until they cleared the storm drains. And there one apartment complex that had flooded apartments and a parking garage with floating cars. Mostly a case of inadequate storm water drainage system.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a friend in Katy, Texas, and she sometimes posts the areas which are flooded. So news stations are pretty accurate when it comes to floods. Hopefully the floods recede and they get no more flooding.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have Facebook friends in that area, and the pics they've posted of the flooding more than back up what the TV has shown. It's a huge mess.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Flooding is nasty, most home owner's insurance doesn't cover it, mold is toxic and there is usually sewage in the water. It doesn't take much to ruin all your stuff and your drywall and your car's electronics. Its also very local. One block is fine, the next is devastated. 

Most of the people killed were washed away in cars or small vacation cabins.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

The street and area I live in gets flooded when it rains heavy, fast, and quick. The drains can only carry off so much at a time. If it can't it will back up first flooding the street. Then it will get into a few homes. When it does this it will flood the sewage lines and that's when I get it coming into my basement. It comes up thru the floor drain. 

My basement has a work shop, laundry, furnace, hot water, and storage. Thru the years, I've learned that if I keep everything up at least 5 inches I safe. 

Homeowners insurance will cover backups of drains but not water that enters other ways such as thru windows and doors. I thought about getting the National Flood Insurance. It's fairly cheap for me at around 240$ a year. The kicker is the deductible is 25,000$. It would have to get biblical style flooding here before water comes in thru doors and windows to use the insurance.


----------

